# Rome bindings, screws to short?



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got my new 390 boss's today, went to strap them on my NS evo and the screws are to short to even take at all on the binding inserts. Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Seen it before. You need longer screws.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

stani said:


> Just got my new 390 boss's today, went to strap them on my NS evo and the screws are to short to even take at all on the binding inserts. Anybody else experienced this?


You can go to the hardware store to get longer screws. I've also seen people not use the washer on one of the screws which would then make it easier for the other screws to make contact. Then you can remove that screw and put the washer back on it. OR you can use some muscle and press down on the bindings harder.


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

Fact is it's way off. I use targas on my NS Sl no problem and these on my evo don't even come close


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you tried using the Targa screws or try mounting the 390's to the SL.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If they're way off, just swing by Home Depot and pick up some longer screws. I personally haven't had any issues with Rome's screws, but my bindings are a couple seasons old.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

stani said:


> Just got my new 390 boss's today, went to strap them on my NS evo and the screws are to short to even take at all on the binding inserts. Anybody else experienced this?


Same problem with my boss 390's. Just push down hard. Thats all i had to do to put them on my board


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah my technique was to put one in without a washer then put all the others in then take that one out and washer it up


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Seriously get new screws for it. If you have to force the bolts in then you are creating to much pressure on the bolts. Will either end up pulling the insert out or strip the insert or bolts. If this happened while riding then you have a good chance to snap your baseplate even if one bolt comes loose. Seen all of the above solutions tried and about 70 percent of them resulted in a baseplate break because one bolt came loose and caused stress on the baseplate.Just need to bump your screws up 2mm and you will be fine. Call rome and ask them I am sure they will send you longer screws or atleast tell you which one they use. Either 14mm or 16mm is what you have now.


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Seriously get new screws for it. If you have to force the bolts in then you are creating to much pressure on the bolts. Will either end up pulling the insert out or strip the insert or bolts. If this happened while riding then you have a good chance to snap your baseplate even if one bolt comes loose. Seen all of the above solutions tried and about 70 percent of them resulted in a baseplate break because one bolt came loose and caused stress on the baseplate.Just need to bump your screws up 2mm and you will be fine. Call rome and ask them I am sure they will send you longer screws or atleast tell you which one they use. Either 14mm or 16mm is what you have now.


I rang my rome dealer and that is the tip rome gave them for getting them in because if you you use longer screw when it actually gets a grip it goes in further and will tear through the base.

Whats your experience with this? is it rome bidnings inparticular?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Well the issue with NS board is their inserts start slightly farther away from the outside of the Top sheet then other brands. Hence the reason why longer screws for the NS. Compare the insert start depth to other boards and you will see what I am talking about. Is really only 1-2mm difference but you should see it.

Usually 16mm screws work fine never really needed anything longer then that. Just on what I have seen.


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

The supplier did say the same happened on his Rome board so can't see that anything is wrong may email Rome direct and see what the expers say


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

stani said:


> I rang my rome dealer and that is the tip rome gave them for getting them in because if you you use longer screw when it actually gets a grip it goes in further and will tear through the base.
> 
> Whats your experience with this? is it rome bidnings inparticular?


the only reason it happend on my boss 390's are because of the padding on the bottom of the bindings.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

heres the email i got back from rome when i sent them about my troubles with my neversummer sl-r

Hey Justin,

If you are having troubles mounting your new Rome bindings (or if you have a
new sub base pad) no worries. Simple solution to this problem. All Rome
bindings are equipped with our signature sub base pad (a rubber gasket
molded to the bottom of each binding) that mounts between your board and
bindings. The purpose of the sub base pad is reduce unwanted vibrations and
improve direct response and feel to the board.

This feature has the potential to cause a bit of problem while trying to
initially mount a pair of bindings. It seems that the screws are not long
enough to reach the insert but ultimately it is just the thickness of the
pad preventing the screw from reaching the first thread on the insert. The
pad will compress after use so this issue will cease with time when you
remove and mount your bindings again.

All you should have to do is mount one screw, with the sub base pad still
attached to the binder, without the washer. This will pull the binder down
compressing the pad. Then you should be able to mount the remaining three
screws with the washer and screws. Back out the screw sans washers and
reapply.

If this process does not work with mounting or if you have any further
questions or concerns, please let us know.

Justin Cafiero

just so ppl with neversumemr boards can skip the whole email them step


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Once again, the problem here is that you just need to screw them in like a man.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Once again, the problem here is that you just need to screw them in like a man.


haha don't u worry bud my bindings are firmly attached to my sl


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I was actually addressing stani, but I guess you too haha. Never noticed a problem installing my '09 Targas on my '10 SL-R & Heritage.


----------



## stani (Jan 10, 2009)

My 09 targas piece of cake to fit the boss's just need the right technique and some brawn


----------



## nheinrich (Nov 8, 2009)

Being a man has nothing to do with it. The screws are short as shit.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

nheinrich said:


> Being a man has nothing to do with it. The screws are short as shit.


Yet I had 0 problems, nor did several others, without having to do anything special.


----------



## Golliwog (Oct 4, 2010)

I had the same problem with my 390 boss on my revolver 2011. Had to put 3 in without washers to get one with washer in and go backwards. def way too short.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I posted about this issue trying to mount '11 Targas on my '11 Heritage. In profile compared against my Union Forces and K2 Formulas, the M6 1x16mm screws extend out much further on these bindings while they barely peek from out under the Targas.

I eventually bought a box of M6 1x20mm stainless screws which solved the problem. This is happening too often for it to be an isolated incident.

If anyone's interested in these screws, I'd be willing to send you a set of 8 for a minimal charge like $5 shipped. I have a whole box of 'em.


----------



## nheinrich (Nov 8, 2009)

It must be your huge muscles.

Mine was also a 2010 evo, which may be the "problem". Either way, the screws literally won't grip with the washers first time around. Not really that fun to put on.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey everyone,

First, I'd like to say we're super sorry about the issues some people have seen when mounting their new bindings. I know that should be a pretty fun experience, and if we stressed you out during that process we do apologize.

All Rome bindings come equipped with our signature Sub Base Pad. The function of this rubber gasket which is attached to each to the bottom of each pair of bindings is to reduce unwanted vibrations and improve direct response and board feel. This feature does have potential to cause a little bit of a headache when mounting the bindings for the first time. It may seem that the screws are not long enough but that is not the case. In reality, it is just the thickness of the uncompressed pad preventing the screws from reaching the first thread on the insert. After riding your bindings the pads will compress and eliminate this problem should you ever need to remove and mount your bindings again.

There is a simple solution to this problem that will work on any brand of snowboard. Simply mount your binding with one screw and no washer, making sure the Sub Base Pad is attached to your binding. This will compress the Sub Base Pad to the point where you will be able to mount the three remaining screws with washers. After you are finished with that, remove the screw without the washer, and reapply with a washer.

You really don't want to use any screws other than the ones provided with the bindings. Longer screws have a potential to pop out of the base of your board, and shorter screws can suck up your base. If you ever need new screws, replacement parts, have a question, or just want to shoot the shit, please feel free to hit me up at the email below.

Now get out there and shred.

Justin @ Rome SDS
Email: [email protected]


----------

